
Coordinatr: Elegant Solution For Event Planning - drm237
http://mashable.com/2008/03/13/coordinatr/
======
drm237
Three weeks ago we posted Coordinatr.com to News.YC and got some great
feedback: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=120550>. Now we're launching
and the reviews so far have been great!

Just wanted to again say thanks for everything!

------
wumi
a commenter left this for you on the article:

"Those services are nice but may be too simple. Probably good to school
parties. But is there something more business oriented? I have a little
services company which has a lot events with assigned employees. And i'm
almost crazy trying to manage all the frecuencies and odds. I'm trying to
control it with Outlook and I'll try google. But i'm afraid these aren't tools
made to do that."

~~~
neilk
There is definitely a chasm between the social coordination of "let's go to
the movies on Friday" and the stuff that we (Upcoming.org) do, which is more
tailored to public entertainment events.

Whoever wrote the article is kind of a dunce, he should have emphasized that
fact rather than just suggest "um, well maybe you want to be non-mainstream".

~~~
jmorin007
We absolutely agree that there is a significant difference between the small,
impromptu get-togethers that we are targeting, and the large, intensively
planned events that sites like Upcoming.org cater to.

It will be important in the future for us to emphasize this fact to end users.
Great point..thanks for the feedback!

